# Leather, leashes and collars?



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I've recently been looking to add to our collection of leashes and collars with something a little nicer looking than nylon. Right now I'm sitting on the decision between a 3 or 4 foot biothane leash as the first of our purchases. Now, what I would really like to get in a nice leather leash and collar. Seeing as Dean is nowhere near done growing yet (he just turned 6 months this past Tuesday!), I'm not looking to spend a ton on a collar, but I'd love a nice, quality leash that will last us a while.

I've looked around here and there online, but haven't really ran in to anything I particularly like. Locally, I have found absolutely none that aren't covered in metallic finishes all the colors of the rainbow :nono: Everyone here always has beautiful collars and leashes on their dogs it seems, so I thought I would ask if anyone had some places to share for me to check out.

Help a girl and her dog out? 
Here's a recent photo to tug on your heartstrings and good will a bit more


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've always like J&J Dog's collars. Simple but nice quality and not pricey. I had a braided collar for my JRT - he wore it everywhere, even swimming, and it held up great. I finally lost it...but I hope it turns up one day. 

J and J Dog Supplies: Leather Dog Leashes

J and J Dog Supplies: Leather Dog Collars


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have alot of leather leashes, but I now love love my biothane leashes. I have a 6fter and a 12 fter.

For collars I use these http://www.ultimateleash.com/about_us.htm

Martingales, this person is also a vendor here on our forum


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I get nice handmade leather leads with a twist finish from a couple of Amish harness makers....

Lee


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

On Lead

My favorite leather leashes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I get nice handmade leather leads with a twist finish from a couple of Amish harness makers....


Ahhh, nothing in the world like a worn Amish-made leather leash.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies!

I have a 3 foot biothane leash on the way now, I need a shorter leash for more control on walks. We're experiencing some issues with reactivity when we see other dogs. Not an aggressive reaction, but he wants to go greet and play whenever he sees another dog, and his excitement burns my hands with our nylon lead. Hopefully having less handfuls of leash will help me on our long road of training LAT. I have to keep telling myself that patience is a virtue... :crazy:

phgsd: Thank you! Those collars are lovely, I think I'll be ordering one on my next pay check. Since they're not pricey I won't mind the possibility of him outgrowing it quickly. I swear his neck gets thicker and fluffier by the day.

Jakoda: Thank you so much! Not only does this leash appeal to me for Dean, but I want to order one as a gift for my boyfriend and our lab. I love the utility aspect, we're _still_ struggling with loose leash walking, so a sturdy, multi-purpose leash is just what they need I think.

Wolfstraum: Is there anywhere you go in particular? I'm actually out in Lancaster Co. quite often as my boyfriend lives near there currently with his family. I'd definitely love to look in to this.

gsdraven: Wow, that's some serious variety! I'm loving all the options they have, thank you!

Does anyone know if anyone besides Leerburg sells a double clip lead to use with a flat and prong at the same time? I haven't found any on my own, but I very well could be blind or simply looking for the wrong thing. It's been known to happen...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I searched forever for a nice quality leather collar with quick release hardware. I found this great company that sold them with matching leads. You can also customize as well.
Here's the link to the company:
Products


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ohdev said:


> Does anyone know if anyone besides Leerburg sells a double clip lead to use with a flat and prong at the same time? I haven't found any on my own, but I very well could be blind or simply looking for the wrong thing. It's been known to happen...


That's the only place I know of to buy something like that, and they haven't offered them all that long. But what I did instead, since I already had 2 of their leashes (LOVE them!), is to buy the matching tabs - I attach one end to the leash and prong and the other end to the flat collar. If the prong fails, the leash is still attached to the flat collar.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

ohdev said:


> gsdraven: Wow, that's some serious variety! I'm loving all the options they have, thank you!
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone besides Leerburg sells a double clip lead to use with a flat and prong at the same time? I haven't found any on my own, but I very well could be blind or simply looking for the wrong thing. It's been known to happen...


I use the the European Combo Lead for that. It ends up being abt a 4 foot lead and I can correct or put pressure on the flat color as needed. On Lead


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

I think a lead is something worth investing in because it should be a one off buy. A collar on the other hand isn't worth investing in until you know the final size you need. Until a puppy or young dog reaches the age where you can properly assess the final size I always suggest buying the cheapest secure collar you can temporarily because a good collar on a growing dog is just wasted unless it can be used over again with another dog.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Just today I received my 7/8" "signature k9" leash from amazon. apparently made by Amish in the USA.

It seems to be very strong looking. I will probably reinforce the fold that holds the snap in place, by way of crushing a chain link around it, just for safety.

It is fairly thick leather, and I like to hold it wrapped up in my hand, so I think it may take a while to get it soft/comfy enough to do that quickly. For the price I'm quite happy with it.

Amazon.com: Signature K9 Heavy Leather Leash, 6-Feet x 7/8-Inch, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

ohdev said:


> Does anyone know if anyone besides Leerburg sells a double clip lead to use with a flat and prong at the same time? I haven't found any on my own, but I very well could be blind or simply looking for the wrong thing. It's been known to happen...


I have this leash. Leather comes in stiff, but softens rather quickly. Feels good to the hand. Good weight. I have the 2 handle version, but after use, I will be getting the single handle. The additional handle is placed at an awkward length and I still end up just coiling a length in my hand.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ahhh, nothing in the world like a worn Amish-made leather leash.


 
Wow, that's en epic typo of "english bridle leather "


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> I searched forever for a nice quality leather collar with quick release hardware. I found this great company that sold them with matching leads. You can also customize as well.
> Here's the link to the company:
> Products


 
Can I be blunt? They haven't even taken the time to edge the leather. That's sloppy, such a basic disregard of quality would make me suspect of any item they produced. Not being bitchy, just sayin  With that in mind you're probably looking at plain basic budget leather too, you can do better! And as for the braided, braiding weakens the leather. It might look fancy, but it's taken all the strength out that lead. Piece of 10mm nylon rope would be superior, but it depends if you prefer form over function


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a 6 foot leather leash I've had for 23 years. It's about an inch and a half wide. They are very soft on the hand and they get better with age. 
They won't rub, brush burn or cut you hand like nylon leashes do if you have a young dog that pulls or bolts. 

Get a good quailty one. It might feel a little stiff when you buy it but rub it with neetsfoot oil or a leather cleaner to soften and clean it. After it softens you can keep it in good shape by rubbing it lightly with vasaline. Quality leather lasts forever, is atractive and comfortable.

Mary


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just ordered from this site recently.. Nice leather leashes/collars and are VERY reasonably priced. 

www.leatherleashstore.com


----------

